# Weekly competition 2008-40



## AvGalen (Sep 30, 2008)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used.

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. (2.5 hours for 4x4x4 Fewest Moves)
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at tuesday/wednesday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *D2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 B L' B' U F D F' R U2 F D2 R2 U2 B U L2 U2 F' U'
*2. *F' U' L' U' L2 D2 L U2 B' L' U' L U2 B L F2 D F2 R' F U B' U R U'
*3. *L' B' R' D2 F R2 D R' F2 D2 F2 D2 L D B2 R2 U R' F' L' D2 R' F2 L D
*4. *U R' U2 B2 D2 F D' B U' F R B R' D' R2 D2 B2 L' D L U2 F2 U2 B L
*5. *D' R2 F' R D R' F L' F' D2 R' B' D2 F' L F2 U2 F2 D R' U F U B R

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 L D2 B2 D2 B2 L' U2 F2 L' F2 D' R' B2 D' R' U' R B' D (20f)
*2. *D2 B2 U R2 U' F2 D B2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 U' L' D' F' R' B2 U (20f)
*3. *F2 R F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B D' B2 L F' L' D' B' R B' U R' (21f)
*4. *B2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 D L2 U' F D' L' D2 B2 L2 F L2 B' (20f)
*5. *F2 D2 L' U2 L R B2 L' D2 U2 R' B' U' F2 R U2 F' U2 (18f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw2 Rw' Uw2 U2 B Uw' L Rw2 R2 Uw2 L' Uw2 B2 Uw' U2 Rw2 R B Fw' Uw2 R2 Uw2 U2 B Rw' B Fw2 U Fw2 Rw B2 R' Uw2 B2 U' R Uw' Fw' F2 D2
*2. *F' L U L' Rw2 R2 B2 Uw B' U2 L Fw2 Rw' B2 Fw' D' Uw U' R2 F L' R Fw' D Rw' U B' L U' B Fw' L Rw2 Uw U' B' L2 R' D2 Uw'
*3. *L' Rw' R F L' Rw Fw2 F' Uw U' Fw2 D' Rw2 B R' D' B2 Fw' F' D2 Uw B2 F D' Rw B2 D Fw L2 Rw R Uw' B2 F Rw' Uw' L2 R' Uw L'
*4. *L Uw L' D F D Uw L B F' U' R2 Uw L' R2 B2 D' Rw2 B' F2 D2 Uw L' Uw' U' F Uw2 Fw L Rw2 R2 B2 Fw' F' D2 Rw' R' B' U' L'
*5. *U' Fw F' D' L2 Uw' U B' Fw F2 U L2 Rw' R' F' U R Uw2 Rw2 R U Fw2 D F' Uw2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B' Fw' L2 B Fw' R' Fw' F' D2 R Uw

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw' R B L Rw R' Fw2 Lw Fw Dw Lw2 Rw Fw Uw' U2 B Fw' L' Rw' Fw' L2 Lw Rw2 R' Bw D2 Fw' Lw' Dw' B' Bw' Fw' F2 Uw2 F2 L' Dw Rw2 R2 D' Dw2 L Lw2 Rw2 D Dw' B R2 Dw' F2 Lw' B2 D2 U' B Fw2 F Lw2 Fw2 Uw
*2. *Rw D2 Bw Rw' B2 D' Dw' Uw U2 Rw2 Dw' U' B' R' D2 B2 Bw F2 L Lw Rw2 R2 Dw B' Bw2 Fw F' D Uw U Fw2 D' Rw' Dw2 Uw' Lw Uw' U2 B D2 Fw' L R' B' Lw R' B' D2 Uw2 B2 L' Rw Bw' D2 Rw2 Dw' L Rw R Uw
*3. *B2 F' D Fw2 L Lw' R Bw Lw' Uw2 F Lw B' Bw' F' Dw F2 Rw Fw2 F2 L' R Dw' Lw U2 Lw2 R' F' L Lw F2 U L' Dw2 L Uw2 U Fw2 Dw2 Uw U Lw' Rw2 B Uw2 L2 B D B' Rw R' D' Dw2 B U2 L' Lw' Rw' R' Bw'
*4. *Uw U2 B Bw' Fw D' Dw Uw U2 L B' L' D Rw' U R' F2 Dw Uw Rw' F2 L2 Lw2 Rw R2 B Bw2 Fw' Lw2 F' L Rw2 R2 F2 Lw2 B2 Bw2 Fw' Uw L2 Rw' B Bw2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 L' Lw' Rw' R' B' D2 Uw2 Fw2 Dw' Fw' R' Uw' Fw D2
*5. *Rw' Bw' U' Lw' Dw Bw D2 Dw2 Uw U' L Dw' Uw' U' L Rw2 R D Uw2 Rw' B Uw' Fw2 D2 Uw2 Lw' Fw' Rw B' F Dw2 Bw L2 Lw2 Fw D' Fw' Rw' B' Bw' Fw' F2 Lw' R' F Lw' Rw R B2 Fw2 D' Dw2 L Lw2 Rw R' Bw Uw F Dw

*6x6x6*
*1. *D2 B' 3F' 2F2 F2 2D2 2U2 3F2 F L 3F2 2F2 2U B' 3F2 U2 3F 2L R2 2D 3U2 2U' 2R R' D' L2 2L2 2U' L2 3R' 3F' F2 3U' 2B2 D U 2B2 3F F D' 2D' 3U 2U 2F2 L' R' 2U 2F F' L' 2R 2D L' 3F2 D' B2 3R' 3U2 2B R' B' R 2U U' 2L' 3U 3F2 2F' D 2L2 F2 D2 2U' U2 B' R' B2 D' 3U R
*2. *2B' L' 2D2 U B2 3F 2F' D' 2D2 3F' 3U' 2B2 U B 2B 3F2 2F2 L' 3F 2L 3R' B2 2F2 L2 2R2 2F U' 2F' U' 2R' 2D2 L' D B' 2F2 2D 2L2 2D 2B L 2R' 2F 2R B' 3F2 2F2 F 3R' 3U 2F2 R 2F' F 3R' 2B F 3R2 U' 2R2 2D2 F2 D 2D' 3U 2B2 3F 2F' 2U2 U' L F 3U' 2U 2R2 3U 2F 2L 3R2 2R' R
*3. *2D2 3F' 2L2 R2 F' 3R2 2R F D' 3U 2U2 U' B' 3F2 F D U2 3F F' 3R 2R' R U' B' 2F2 F 3U' L' 3U 2U' 2B 2F' L' F2 2D 3F' D 2D' 3U2 3F' 2F' 3R' R 2F' 3R D' 2L2 2F2 2R2 3F L 2R 2U B 3U2 L2 3R 2R' R2 2D2 B' L2 U 3R' F2 R 3U2 L 2R' B' 3U2 2U2 R 3F2 2L 2D2 B' F2 L 2L2
*4. *2L2 2R R2 2F2 2L' B F2 3R2 2U 2R D' 3U L' D2 2F2 2U 3R F 2R' 2B' 2U2 2B 3F 2D' F' 3U2 L' D' 3U' 3F' L2 2R 2B2 2F' D2 F2 D 2U2 F U' 2B 2D' U' 2B' 2U' B2 2B' L 3R 2B2 D 2R B' 3F U' R' 2U U F D 2B2 L' 2F' R' 3U' 3R 2F' 2U2 2B 3R' R2 B' 2F2 F 2U2 U 2R2 R 2F' U'
*5. *2D2 2U2 3F2 2D' 3U' U2 L 3R D' F 3R2 2U' R2 B F 3U2 2L R' D2 3U' 2U2 2L 2R' B' D 3U2 2U' U' R2 2D B L2 F2 3U' U2 3F 2F2 3U' L' 2R' R2 3U F' 2U L 2L2 R 2U' R D2 R' U2 3F U' 2L2 R D L' D' F 2D' 3U' L2 2F2 D' L2 3R2 2R2 R B 2B R' B 2B 3F 2F F' 3U U2 3F'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2D2 3U' B2 2D' 3U U2 F2 3L' 3R2 3F2 D 2B' 3F R B D2 3D2 2U2 F' 2L' 3L U' 2L B F' 3U2 3L2 3F' 3L2 U' 2R 2D' 3B2 3F2 F' 2D2 2U 3L B2 2F2 2L 3B' 2U' 2B' 3U' R2 D 2D L2 D2 3D' U2 L 2F' 2U2 2L' R' 3B' 3U2 B' D' R' B F' 2R' B' 3R' R2 B' 3F 3D2 L2 B2 3D' 3R 2F' 3R R 2F F2 3R 2B2 2D' 3U' 2B 3B' 2L2 2D2 B2 2F2 L' R' 2F' L2 2L' 2R' R2 3F U' 2L'
*2. *2L' 3R 2R2 3B L U2 R 3F 2U2 2B' R2 2B' D2 3D' 3R R' 3B2 2L2 3R' F D 3D2 2U' 2B' 2D2 2B' D' 3D 2B2 2R' 3D 3B' 3F 2F' F' 2D 2U2 2L2 R2 3D' 2B2 3B2 F' 2D2 3R2 D2 2D' 3U' 2U' 3R2 U2 2R 2U 3R' 2D B' 2R2 2B' D2 3L' R 3B' 3F 2D2 3B 2D 2R' 3B2 F 2R2 B 3B 3F 3D 3U' 3L B' 3D U 2B2 3B2 3U R 2D2 2R' B2 3B2 2L 2R2 2B' 2D 3D' 2U' 2F' U' 3F2 2F' 3L' R' 3D2
*3. *D' 3U2 2U2 2B' 3B 3D2 B2 L 3R2 2D U 2L' 3D' 3U' U' 3L2 2U B2 2B 2F 2L 3R' 2R 3B2 2L2 3L 3R2 2F2 3U 2U' F2 2L 3L' 3R 2B2 3R' B 3L2 U 3B2 D' 3F2 D' U B2 2L' 3D' 3F' D 2D 3D' 2U U 2L' 3L F' 3U 2B 2U' L' 2F2 D 3D2 B' 3B' 3F' 2U B' 3D' U 3L2 3U' 3F' R F2 3R' U' 2L2 2B2 3B' L' 2L2 3L' 3R' 2R' R2 3B' 2F 3L' F D' F' U L F2 D2 3R2 2F 3L2 3R'
*4. *L' 3L2 3B 3U 3F2 2F2 2L2 2U' F U 3F2 D2 3R' B2 L 2L2 2R2 B' 3R' 2R R 2F 2L 2R 3F' F D 3D2 B 3B 3F 2F2 3R 2R D 3D R2 3U2 L 3R' 2D 3L 2F U' 3F2 U' 3R 2D 3U U B' F D2 2D' 3D2 L F' L2 R' D' 2L2 R 3D' 3L2 R' 2B' 3F' F' U 2R' 3F' F2 2L 3L' 2B' 3B D' 3U B2 D' 3R2 D' B2 F U' F2 3R' 2B2 2R' 2F2 3L2 2B' 3L2 2B D' 3D' 2F 2R 3B' F'
*5. *2B' R2 B' 2F 3L 2B' R D2 2L2 2U2 2L' 3F' L' 2L' 3B2 U2 B 3B L' 3R' R' 2F 2D2 3D 3B U 3F2 3L2 2B' 3B F 2R 2B' 2L 3R' B' 3F' U' 2R 3U2 2F' 2L' 3F' 2D2 2R2 F2 L 3D' 3U F' 2D' 3U L' B2 3B 3F 2R2 2D2 3U' L' 3F2 R' 2B' 2F' 3L2 R 2U2 U' 3B 2F' 2U2 F 2L' 2F F' 2L 2F' 3U2 U' 2B2 3F2 2D F2 L' 3R' 2R R 2B' F 3L 3R' R' D' 2D' 3D U' B 2D' 3U2 2L2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' D F' D' F L D F2 R' B L' U2 L2 U' R U' R2 U' B U2 L' F2 U F L
*2. *U L' B2 D' F' R2 F D L2 F2 L' B' L B' L F' D F2 D2 F R' F L2 D2 F'
*3. *B D2 F' L' D F L' B L' F L D2 F2 R B2 D' B2 R2 D L F' R' F D' L

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' F2 L2 F2 D U B2 D' L2 U' F U' F L2 B' U F2 R F L' U' (21f)
*2. *F2 R U2 R D2 L' D2 U2 R F2 U2 B' U B2 F' D R' B L' F2 U (21f)
*3. *R U2 R' D2 B2 F2 R U2 F2 L' R2 B' D' R2 D R' F L' D L2 R' (21f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' U2 B2 D2 F R' B' L' B' R' U' Rw R2 Fw L2 Rw2 R U' L F R B2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 Fw F D U' B' F2 Rw D' Uw2 U' Fw2 Uw Rw2 D B
*2. *B D2 Fw' F2 R Uw' L2 R' B U Rw2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 L' Rw' R' D' Uw U' B2 Fw2 F2 D B2 F Rw B L Rw' R B2 F2 U R2 B' F D' Uw' L
*3. *Fw' R2 D' B R2 F' R' Uw' Rw B' D2 Fw' D2 Uw L2 B2 Fw F' Uw' B U R D Fw2 Uw2 F2 L' R D U2 R Fw2 U2 F' Rw' D Uw2 U B' Fw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw F2 Uw L' Rw R' Uw' B' Lw' Uw' B2 Bw D2 B Fw2 Rw' F L B' Bw' Fw' F Rw Dw2 Bw' U' Rw' D2 B' Fw' Uw' L' Lw Rw2 R B' Bw Fw2 F2 D' B' Rw Dw L2 Lw' D2 L2 Lw2 Rw' R U2 F2 D Dw2 Uw' U2 B' Fw F Dw
*2. *Dw U' L' Lw' D2 Dw' R' B2 Bw2 Dw Uw R2 Fw2 L2 Bw' Uw2 B' Bw2 Fw2 F U2 Bw' F Lw' B Lw' D' Dw Uw2 Fw2 F' Uw Lw' U2 F U R2 Fw2 F Lw Bw' D' U Lw Fw2 Dw2 Bw Fw2 F' Lw Uw' Lw Uw' Lw' Rw' D B Lw2 Rw D
*3. *Dw' L2 U' Rw' B Uw2 F2 D2 U2 Rw' Fw' R Bw' Uw' Bw2 F2 L D' Uw Bw2 F' Rw F2 R2 B2 Bw' Fw F' L' Lw B F2 Lw' Uw U2 Lw Dw Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 F R2 Fw' F2 L' Fw D Uw R2 Fw2 D' R' U Lw' B2 Lw D' Uw' Bw2 Rw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *3U 2B' 3F F 3U2 2U F' 3U' L' 3R' 2R D 2D 3U 2U2 U L2 2R' R' B 3F U2 2F L' D' 3U U R U2 L2 2L2 2F 2U2 U' 3R' B' D 2D' 3R2 2U2 L' D2 2B' 2F' F' 2L B2 D F 3R2 2F' D2 2D' 3U2 2U B' 2B2 F2 2U B' 2U B 3F D2 B' L 2D B2 2B' 3F2 2F2 D' 2U B2 2B2 D2 2U' 2L U' 2F2
*2. *D' L 2R' 3U 3R2 2D 2B' D 2F D 2D' U 2L2 2R2 2B' 2F' 3U' L2 3U' 2U2 U' 2R2 B2 2B2 3R R' F R' 2D 2L2 D2 2U2 U' 2F2 L 3R R2 2F' R' 2B D U 3F 2R 3F 3R 2R 2B2 2F' F2 3R R D' 2U L' 2L2 3R2 2B2 3F 2F2 F U' 2L2 U' 3R' 3F 3R B' 2R2 2B' 2D' 3U2 2U2 2B' 3U' L2 2L2 3R R' 2D'
*3. *B' 2F' 3U' 2U2 3F2 D 2D2 2L2 R 3F2 U' 2R2 2U B 2B2 3F 2L2 3F' L D2 F2 D' R' D 2L' 2R B 2B2 2F2 R2 D 2L2 2U2 F' 2L B2 3F2 2R2 D' 2R' 3F F 2R D2 3F' 2L' 2D2 R 3F F R2 3F2 D' 2L R D' 3U2 2F' F2 D2 3F2 L2 D2 2B 3F' 2R2 2B' 2F L2 2L2 2U2 B 3F' 3R 2B 2R' B' L' D B2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *3L 3U2 3F 2D' B2 3R2 B2 2L2 2F2 3L U2 3F' 3U' B' 2B 2F' 3D 2U2 2B2 2D2 2U' 3R' 3B2 2R2 B' F D' 3R 2F 3R 2R2 3B F 3L' F 2U' 2B2 F 3D' 3R' 2F' 3L' U2 2F2 3L2 2D' B' 3B' 3U2 3L 3R' B2 2D2 3D2 B2 3F F 2D L' 3F' F2 2U U2 L2 F 2L2 3R2 2R2 2D' B2 F L' 3R 3U2 2L2 R' 2U U' 2F 3L' 2B F 2U 3R' 3U' U' R2 3F2 3R B2 3F2 2U' 3B F2 3D' 2U2 3R U B2 3F
*2. *B 3B2 2D' 3L2 3F' 2D 2U' 2L2 2D 2F' 3U' 3B2 2U B F D 3F2 2U' 3F R' 2D' 3L2 2D 2L' 3U' L' R' 3U' 2U L' 2L 2F' L2 2R B 2B 2F' 2L 3B2 2U 3B' 3R' 2D' 3B2 2R 2U2 3L2 3R' R' D U L2 3R2 2F F2 3L' F' L B 3U' L' 2L2 3L' B' 3L2 B 3D2 3B2 2D B2 D 2D' B 2L 2R' 2B 2F' D2 3D U' 2B 3F' L2 3B2 L 2F2 3D B 3B2 3R' 3B' 3D 2B2 2U2 3F2 2F F 2L2 3L2 2R2
*3. *R 3F2 2F2 D 3D2 2L2 2B' 3F L' 3F2 D2 3U' 2L' 2D2 U2 B2 3D' 2U' 3B' 2L' 3U2 L2 2L 2B' D 2D 3D' 3U 2U2 U2 B L 3D2 B 2B' R 2F' 3R' 2D' 3D2 U B U2 L' D' 2U 2F' D' U 3R2 F2 U2 3R' 2U B' 2R 2B' 2F 2D 2B2 3D2 3L2 3R' F' 3D 3U' 3R' 2D2 L' 3R2 R B' L 3L' 3R' R' 3F' D' R' 2U' 3F2 F 3L' 3F' 3D2 2R U2 R' 2F' L2 3B' 2R2 2D 3R B2 2F 2L' 2F2 2D 2L

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R B2 D2 U2 R F2 U2 R' B2 D2 L B' D B L2 R2 F' L' U R2 F' (21f)
*2. *D2 F2 U F2 D' B2 D2 L2 U B F' R B' U2 B2 D U F' L U (20f)
*3. *L U2 R' F2 D2 L D2 L2 R D2 R' B2 U' R B L' D2 F' L D L2 (21f)
*4. *L' F2 U2 F2 L' F2 U2 L2 B2 R' D2 U2 B R2 F D B F' R2 D' R' (21f)
*5. *F2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U' R2 D2 U B2 F2 L' B U L F U L' U2 B U2 (21f)
*6. *D F2 U' R2 D2 L2 D L2 R2 F2 L2 F' U2 B' L' R2 U B2 D2 L' R' (21f)
*7. *B2 D F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' B D2 L R' F' U' L2 U L' B' R' (21f)
*8. *U' R2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 U F D B L2 U2 R2 D2 R' D' U2 L (21f)
*9. *D2 F2 R2 U2 L' B2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D B L2 F R B' R' D L D2 (20f)
*10. *U2 B2 R2 B2 L' F2 L' D2 L R2 B' D2 L R' F' U' B' L D' B2 U2 (21f)
*11. *F2 L' F2 L' U2 L' R2 B2 D2 R' B' L' F' R B' D' L U2 R2 F (20f)
*12. *F2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 U L2 F2 U B2 D' L' D2 U2 B' R U2 B2 L' U2 (21f)
*13. *B2 R D2 R' B2 R F2 L' R2 F2 U' B' R2 U F2 R2 U2 L R2 U2 R2 (21f)
*14. *D B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' U' B2 U' B D' R2 F' D L' R U L R (20f)
*15. *U2 L B2 R F2 U2 L' F2 R B2 D2 R2 U' B D R B' D' B F2 R2 (21f)
*16. *B2 R2 B' U2 F U2 R2 F' L2 F' R2 F D B L B2 L2 F R D F (21f)
*17. *D2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 U' R2 U B' F2 R2 B R' D B2 L' F' D U' R' (21f)
*18. *B' F D2 F' U2 F2 R2 B U' R D F2 L2 B' F2 D2 R U2 B' R' (20f)
*19. *D2 L B2 U2 L' R2 F2 L B2 F2 L' B2 F' D2 L' D F' L2 B2 U' (20f)
*20. *U R2 B2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 L' R D' F' L B' F' R2 B2 U F' (20f)
*21. *R2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 F2 D' L2 R' F2 D' F' L B' F' U2 B2 (20f)
*22. *R D2 R' B2 L' R2 U2 F2 R B2 F2 D B F2 D2 U' L2 F R B' F2 (21f)
*23. *U' B2 U' L2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F' L B' U2 R F' D' U R D2 U' (21f)
*24. *R2 B2 L2 F U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U R U' R' D' F' L' B2 D2 L' B (20f)
*25. *R2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 U' B D2 R' D' F' U2 L' F' L (21f)
*26. *B2 R2 U2 L2 F' L2 B F2 L2 R2 D2 U2 L B U' L B D' L2 U B' (21f)
*27. *F' R2 D2 F' D2 F2 R2 F L2 B D2 R B2 L' U' L2 F L' B' R2 D2 (21f)
*28. *L B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 R' B2 F2 R' U2 B' D' U' L B' R B2 L' U2 L (21f)
*29. *L2 D2 L2 R' U2 F2 U2 B2 R U2 B2 R' U' L2 R2 F2 D' B D L2 B' (21f)
*30. *B2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 F U R2 F' R U2 L2 F' R U (21f)
*31. *R2 U2 B' F2 R2 F R2 U2 R' B' D' L D' R U2 L' B (17f)
*32. *B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 D R2 D' U' B' R2 U L D' U' R D' L' (21f)
*33. *B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 F2 D L2 D2 R B2 L' D' B F' U' F2 L' D (21f)
*34. *L' F2 R' B2 R' F2 L2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 R2 F U L R2 D2 F' D' F2 (21f)
*35. *L D2 F2 U2 R D2 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 R' F D L' U F2 U' B F2 R (21f)
*36. *D B2 L2 U R2 D' R2 F2 D L2 B2 D2 L F D2 R U2 B' F' U L' (21f)
*37. *R2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 U L2 R2 B' D U' B F2 L U2 L2 B L R' (20f)
*38. *U2 L' U2 R2 F2 R B2 R2 B2 D2 U' F R D' B2 L B' D L D' R' (21f)
*39. *U2 R B2 R' B2 D2 R D2 R2 U2 R D2 F D' U2 F' R' U2 R' F' (20f)
*40. *R B2 U2 R B2 L' F2 L' R' F2 U L' B F' R F2 U L2 R2 F2 (20f)
*41. *B2 F2 L2 D F2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 D R B U' R' B2 U' R2 B' F2 U (21f)
*42. *F2 L D2 R F2 R2 F2 R' D2 F' U B' L2 R' U B D2 B2 R2 B2 (20f)
*43. *R' D2 L' U2 F2 L R D2 R' D2 B2 R B2 U B' L2 F' L B F2 U' (21f)
*44. *B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L' D2 U2 L2 R' U L' B2 U F R2 D U L (20f)
*45. *U2 L2 U B2 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 R' B' D2 U' R' B R B2 L R' D2 U' (21f)
*46. *U2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 D' L2 R2 U B' F U' R' U B' D2 U2 L' D' R (21f)
*47. *D2 F' L2 F' R2 U2 L2 F' L2 F2 L2 R' D' U' R U L D' B' R2 D (21f)
*48. *L F2 R' D2 R' U2 L R2 U2 R' B2 F' R F' D U' R F' L' D F' (21f)
*49. *F2 U' R2 B2 D F2 D' L2 B2 U B2 F2 L' D' F' R F' L' B' U R (21f)
*50. *L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D U R2 U F U L' F2 D' R' B D2 R' U' L' (20f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L' F2 L F' L' F2 U F2 R' B D U' B F2 (21f)
*2. *F2 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' R F' U2 R B2 R2 F' D' R D R2 (21f)
*3. *U2 R' D2 U2 L B2 F2 R2 B2 L' B2 U B' R2 D2 F R' F L U' L (21f)
*4. *L2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' F' D' L' R B D2 B' D2 U R' (21f)
*5. *R2 B2 L' R2 B2 D2 R' B2 D2 F2 L B2 L' U' R' D F D' B' R F (21f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 U2 R2 B' U2 L2 B D2 L2 F U2 B L' F L' F U' B2 R D' L (21f)
*2. *U R2 D L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 U R2 F D2 R2 D' R' B' D F2 U2 (21f)
*3. *F' L2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F' L2 F' U2 L' U F' L' U2 L U' F' R U (21f)
*4. *D2 R U2 F2 R' F2 U2 F2 R' U B' D B' F2 U2 L' B' L' D2 F2 R (21f)
*5. *D2 B' L2 U2 L2 D2 F D2 B' F U2 R D L2 B D R D2 R D2 F (21f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 B2 L' U2 B2 U2 B2 F' D' B' U2 R' U' R2 U B2 F D2 R (19f)
*2. *D2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U R B' L F D' B D' B' L' R2 (21f)
*3. *L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R D2 U2 L' B' D' L' B D2 U B' R F U (21f)
*4. *B2 U2 R' D2 R2 B2 D2 U2 R D2 F2 U' R B D' L' B2 L' R2 B F' (21f)
*5. *D2 U2 R' F2 U2 R' B2 L F2 D2 L' U' B D U B L' F D F2 R' (21f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 D L2 D F2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 B' F' L B' L D' B2 U2 L' (21f)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves* Only experimental so if you want this to become regular, start submitting your solutions
*1. *D2 Uw2 U' Fw' F2 D Uw2 U' L' Uw U' Rw' R' D' B2 L2 Fw2 Uw Fw2 R' B' Uw2 B Fw F' Uw Rw' D' L2 Rw R2 D Uw U2 B2 F' R' U2 F' Uw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *B2 D F U' L' U2 B2 R D' R2 F2 D R2 U' R B' R2 U2 L B R F R' B' U2
*3. *D' B2 D' F2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 U' L R D' R' D2 R' B L' U2 F' D' (21f)
*4. *L B Uw2 F Uw F R' B Rw B Uw2 U2 Fw2 F Uw L2 Rw' R2 B2 Fw' F D Uw' U Rw' F2 Uw' U' Rw' Fw' Uw2 F L' B' R2 D2 Uw' L' D2 R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *D B' R2 F2 U' B U2 R2 U B R U L F2 D R B D' L' U' R' B D F2 U
*3. *L' B2 D2 R' D2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L F D2 U2 F' L2 R U2 (17f)
*4. *L U L U2 Rw' B2 D2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 Rw B2 Fw Rw' D2 Uw2 L B2 L Rw F' Rw2 U' F2 Uw' L D' U' Rw2 D2 R' U2 R2 B R2 Uw' F' Uw F Rw
*5. *Bw' Fw' F2 L2 Lw R' Dw Rw' Bw Fw F Rw Bw2 Lw Rw Uw B' Bw D' Uw' Bw Lw' Rw2 B2 Rw' R Fw' Lw2 B L2 R' B2 L Lw2 Rw R U2 R2 F2 Uw Bw Dw2 U' Bw' U B Bw' L2 B L' Rw2 Fw' Rw' D2 L F' R2 Bw' D Dw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*
*2. *F2 U' L2 U F2 L2 U' B2 R F2 R2 D' F2 R' U F2 U' R2 B' U R2 F2 L2 U R
*3. *U R2 F2 U F2 D' R2 U B2 R' F' L2 U' R2 F' L U2 B U' L' (20f)
*4. *D' Fw2 F D Uw2 U2 B Uw Fw2 Uw' R2 D Fw' D' Fw2 Rw2 Uw R U R' Uw2 Rw2 D Uw' U' B2 Fw2 F D' U2 Rw' D B2 Fw' F2 D2 R B2 Fw Uw
*5. *U2 B Bw Fw2 F2 Lw' Bw2 Rw2 B' F' Dw' U2 B' Bw Fw2 L U Fw' D U2 Rw' B Bw' D' Dw' Uw2 U2 F L' B' Lw' Rw2 Bw' Fw D2 Dw' U2 L' Rw2 Fw2 Dw' Uw U2 B2 U Lw2 Rw2 R D F' Lw B' F2 U2 B' Rw2 F' Lw D2 Dw2
*6. *2L2 2B' L' 2L' 3R' 2F L 3R2 R2 2B 2R2 D2 R' D 2B D2 3U2 2B' R2 2U 2F L2 B 2F 2U2 3F' 2L2 2D' 2L' 2R' 3F2 2U2 2L' 2F' L2 3U2 2U' L 2U' U 2L' 2B L 2R D2 2D' 3U2 2U2 U2 L' 2R F' 2U B' 2B' 3U2 3F' 3U' U F2 2U2 2B' L D 3F2 2F 3U' 2U 2L2 2R2 B 2B2 R' B2 2L2 2D2 2R2 2U B 3F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*
*2. *D' B U2 R U F2 U F L D2 L2 B L' U' L' D L U' R2 F L U B' L B'
*3. *L F2 U2 R2 F2 R' D2 B2 R' U2 L2 F' L D L2 B R U2 B2 U' B2 (21f)
*4. *L2 Rw R Uw Fw2 U' Fw U2 F2 Rw D' Uw' B Rw R' Uw2 U F2 U Rw R2 F2 Rw B2 L Rw' R Uw2 U' B L2 R F' D Fw D Uw2 U' L U
*5. *B2 Dw' L' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 D Fw2 D' Dw2 Uw U Lw2 D' Bw' Fw2 Lw U2 Lw U' B2 Bw2 F' D2 Uw2 Fw2 D L B' L2 R D' Bw2 Lw Rw Dw' Fw Uw' B2 Bw' Fw2 Rw Dw' Rw2 Uw' Bw2 Fw2 F2 Lw2 R' B2 Bw' Fw' F2 D Bw' Rw U R Uw
*6. *3U2 3R' 2U' F' D2 3U2 3R' 2R2 D R' 3F' 3R' R' B' U2 L 2U U F' R 2F2 D 2D2 U2 B2 2D' 2L2 3R' 2R2 R' U L' 2U' R' 2F' 2L 2R' R 2F' 2R B 2F 2D2 B' 2B2 R D2 2U2 U 3R R 3F 2L2 3U U 2F2 F' 2D' R' B D' 2D2 3U' U 3F F' 3R 3U' L' 2L 3R' 2R R2 F 3R2 3U' U L2 3R R
*7. *3B2 F' 3L 2F 2L' 2R B D' U R2 3D B' F2 3D 3U2 2R' B 2R2 R' 3D' 2F' 3U2 B' D' 2D2 2U2 U' 3B 3R' 2F2 3L' 3D' 2L' 2D2 U2 3R2 B' 2L 3U' L R 2D 3U U 2B2 2F 3D2 3F' 3U' 2R D' 2D 3D' 2U' U' 3F 2L2 3U 2U 2L' 3R 2D' F2 3D' 2U 3L' 2F' 2D2 3D 2L' 3U L' 3F' D2 2B L' 2R R2 2B' 3F 2F2 3D 2B2 D 3D 3U2 2U2 U2 2B2 F 2R 3D2 U2 2R2 2B2 3B' 3F' 2R' F R2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Snake* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=2,d=5 / dUdU u=-2,d=-3 / ddUU u=-1,d=-2 / UdUd u=-4,d=-4 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-3 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=3 / dUdU u=-4,d=6 / ddUU u=1,d=2 / UdUd u=5,d=-3 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=1 / UUdU
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=-5 / dUdU u=1,d=-3 / ddUU u=1,d=4 / UdUd u=2,d=4 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-2 / UUdU
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=-3 / dUdU u=-5,d=-3 / ddUU u=2,d=2 / UdUd u=3,d=1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-5 / UUdd
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=1 / dUdU u=6,d=-4 / ddUU u=2,d=-3 / UdUd u=0,d=1 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-2 / UUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. * l' b' u R' L B U' R L' B' U R' L B R L' B L R' L' U B' L B L 
*2. * r b L R B' U B L' R B' R' B' U' B L' B U R' U R' L B' L B' R' 
*3. * l B' R' U' B' L B R L' U R U L R L U R' B' L' U R' U R' B L 
*4. * b R U' L' R' L R B' L B R' L U' L' U' L' U' B' R' L R L B U' R' 
*5. * l r' u R U' L' R L U L R' B L U B R' U B U' R' U' R L' B' U' 

*Square-1*
*1. * (0,6) (3,3) (5,3) (0,1) (0,5) (1,0) (-5,0) (-2,4) (1,0) (1,0) (2,0) (6,0) (0,4) (6,4) (-2,1) (-2,0) (4,4) 
*2. * (0,0) (6,-3) (2,1) (6,2) (6,0) (-2,0) (-4,0) (6,2) (0,3) (0,4) (-3,0) (0,2) (6,4) (0,2) (1,1) (-1,5) (-3,0) 
*3. * (0,5) (3,1) (3,0) (6,0) (3,3) (6,4) (0,5) (0,4) (-4,4) (2,3) (0,2) (-2,2) (4,0) (5,4) (0,1) (5,0) (4,0)
*4. * (4,5) (3,-3) (-3,0) (5,0) (6,0) (-3,4) (6,3) (-1,1) (6,0) (2,0) (5,0) (4,0) (0,3) (0,5) (0,5) (-2,0) (0,4) (-4,0)
*5. * (-2,-3) (5,0) (0,3) (3,2) (-2,0) (-4,0) (0,1) (2,0) (-4,1) (4,4) (6,1) (-2,5) (-2,0) (6,0) (-2,3) (0,2) (6,0)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 30, 2008)

Derrick Eide.

Pyra: 6.44, 8.37, (9.62), (6.12), 6.51 = 7.11 avg
Comment: Not bad, not good though 

3x3: 

4x4:

OH:

Gotcha David!


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 30, 2008)

3BLD
1. 5:33.34 DNF (off by 2 edges flipped.)
2. 4:24.28 DNF (off by 5 edges)
3. I just completely messed up the memo. 
2BLD
3Speed:
1.	20.27	
2.	31.41	
3.	26.13	
4.	18.91	
5.	25.12	
23.84
Bad lighting + no practice for about a week = inconsistent/bad times. No steps skipped for 20 (actually18+2) and 18, I just happened to look ahead normally. The other ones, I just completely messed up on my look ahead.
3FMC
2Speed
Magic
3OH


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 30, 2008)

I haven't participated for a while so I thought I'd do the 3x3 Speed.

*3:* 21.66 23.50 (20.81) (25.44) 21.36: 22.17
Hmm... I guess I improved a bit.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 1, 2008)

2x2 speed: 10.04, (8.81), (10.36), 9.28, 9.65=9.65 average

3x3 speed: (16.89), (26.21), 25.63, 21.20, 24.85= 23.89
crap 
3x3 BLD: DNF, 4:29.91, DNF=4:29.91 best time
should have been better 
3x3 OH:43.74, 46.66, (42.26), (47.57), 46.54= 45.64
pretty good.
3x3 multiBLD:2/2 15:08.11
very good, its a full 3 minutes quicker than my first attempt (this was my second attempt at doing a multiBLD, first for the weekly comp though)
4x4 speed2:09.31), 2:01.54, 2:03.91, (1:54.13), 2:06.33=2:03.92 av
crap again.
2x2-4x4 relay:2:38.78


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 1, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Gotcha David!



gahhh! stupid midterms, ive been doing work all evening. arnaud usually posts this at like 2am which is how i get it usually.

*4x4:* (1:20.83) OP, 1:13.70, 1:08.92, 1:16.14 O, (1:07.86) P
*avg:* 1:12.92
*comments:* holy ****!!! two sub-70s in the same avg of 5? im am going to keep rolling this...

*3x3:* (16.88), 17.31, (19.72), 17.83, 18.08
*avg:* 17.74
*comment:* so uh... apparently Simon and Garfunkel is awesome cubing music. who knew. also, dual-solving is awesome. i think 1,2, and 5 were all yellow cross, this probably would have been sup-20 with white only.

*2x2:* 3.59, 3.09, 4.55, 5.19, 5.53
*avg:* 4.44
*comment:* new non-lucky PB of 3.09, i love cancellations! and a counting sub-4, this was awesome. listening to S&G again. they are magical apparently. 

*2-4 relay:* 1:39.04 P
*comment:*great 4x4 again! breakdown:
3x3: 20
2x2: 6
4x4: 1:13 P

*2-5 relay:* 4:56.03 P
*comment:* sub-5 was my goal, i was scared i wouldnt get it, but my 4x4 saved it. breakdown:
5x5: 3:15 my v-cube need a LOT more breaking in, and then ill lube it.
3x3: 27 completely forgot what i was doing
2x2: 7 decent
4x4: 1:07 P reduction was lightening, maybe like 15 centers(good for me) and 16-17 edges, then 36 3x3... edges only had one pause and were non-lucky.

*5x5:* 3:01.05, 3:00.88, 2:56.45, (2:50.92), (3:01.63)
*avg:* 2:59.46
*comment:* Sub-3! this was a surprise. and my V-cube is still nowhere near as good as it will eventually be.

*3x3 OH:* 56.42, 39.24, 1:03.27, 57.80, 50.64
*avg:* 54.89
*comment:* two new pbs! single and avg of five. the single was non-lucky, just easy x-cross and antisune+J.


----------



## razorjumper (Oct 1, 2008)

3x3 speed: (30.65) 28.66 26.50 27.96 (25.78) average= 27.91

kinda surprised for the timing for the last solve, got a N perm


----------



## Erik (Oct 1, 2008)

Erik: 
2: (3.62), 4.77, (5.80), 4.12, 5.19 => 4.69 only using layer +CLL
py: 7.88, 7.25, 7.98, (5.50), (8.77) => 7.70 
s-1: 31.27, (23.81), 29.17, (32.09), 30.20 => 30.21, grrr no sub-30

3: 9.75, 12.22, (13.81), (9.73), 10.14 => 10.70 3 good solves


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 1, 2008)

*3x3x3:* 16.09, 16.75, (18.39), 16.89, (14.62) *Avg: 16.58*
Consistent.
*3x3x3OH:* 38.62, (DNF), (24.66), 35.22, 43.83 *Avg: 39.22*
My cube turns like a dream, but I'm just not used to it at all for OH. I will get better.
*3x3x3BLD:* 43.81, 55.31, 52.86 = *43.81*
pretty good. Last one would've been bad but execution was good.
*4x4x4:* 1:27.84, (1:14.12), 1:22.94, 1:36.52, (DNF) *Avg: 1:29.10*
Ugh. Screwed up OLL parity in last solve.
*5x5x5:* (2:37.39), 2:22.09, 2:37.06, 2:36.73, (2:12.50) *Avg: 2:31.96*
I like this puzzle. Pb average and maybe single too. Using mainly AvG, might switch to triplets though.
*4x4x4BLD:* 4:52.21, DNF(6:07 2 3-cycles of wings), 8:05.30 = *4:52.21*
Only 9 pieces solved, but really easy shapes. It was hard to pick between 2 orientations(lol, if I picked the other one it would've been lucky).
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF(12:00.02, 4.24 memo), DNF(13:04.91), 12:54.66 = *12:54.66*
YES!! I finally got one successful!  oh wow, it feels so good! memo felt like it was maybe 4min or less, but I didn't look at the timer. I even cycled wrong but was able to handle it well.
*3x3x3Multi: 3/6 26:34.20 = 0*
Blah, 2 cubes had 2 edges flipped, one had 2 edges and 4 corners flipped.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 1, 2008)

Erik said:


> Erik:
> 2: (3.62), 4.77, (5.80), 4.12, 5.19 => 4.69 only using layer +CLL
> py: 7.88, 7.25, 7.98, (5.50), (8.77) => 7.70
> s-1: 31.27, (23.81), 29.17, (32.09), 30.20 => 30.21, grrr no sub-30
> ...


Getting lucky might not be a crime, but doing a > 12.50 when you can do sub 10 (average) on 60% of your solves should be. What happened during that awfull solve? Did you pop and couldn't find the piece or something?

Seriously, calling those 3 solves just "good solves" is like doing 3 succesfull sub 55 seconds blindfolded solves in a row and calling them "pretty good"


----------



## jazzthief81 (Oct 1, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Did you pop and couldn't find the piece or something?



Wahaha, vintage Arnaud.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 1, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Seriously, calling those 3 solves just "good solves" is like doing 3 succesfull sub 55 seconds blindfolded solves in a row and calling them "pretty good"


You mean kind of like Ville seems to be these days?


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 1, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, calling those 3 solves just "good solves" is like doing 3 succesfull sub 55 seconds blindfolded solves in a row and calling them "pretty good"
> ...


What a rare coincidence indeed. Yes, kind of like Ville did indeed


----------



## PeterV (Oct 2, 2008)

3x3: (42.94), (32.68), 38.91, 37.31, 37.05 = *37.76* average

Comment: These are typical solves for me right now. I plan on being at least sub-30 by the new year.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Megaminx:* 2:49.36 (2:25.03) 2:43.42 (3:00.83) 2:52.59 = *2:48.46*
Hm... Sloppy last layer, and first five CE pairs are killing me. 2:25 was a new PB single though, everything went smoothly, full step. I'm gonna turn this into an average of 12 and see what happens.
Edit: Turned into a 2:38.54 average of 12 and a best 2:32.57 average of 5 =DDD

*2x2 BLD:* DNF (2:53.88) DNF (1:44.72) 1:39.77 = *1:39.77*
Off by a 3 cycle on the first one, no idea on the second, orientation was easy on the last one so I got my PB =D


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 2, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> *Megaminx:* 2:49.36 (2:25.03) 2:43.42 (3:00.83) 2:52.59 = *2:48.46*
> Hm... Sloppy last layer, and first five CE pairs are killing me. 2:25 was a new PB single though, everything went smoothly, full step. I'm gonna turn this into an average of 12 and see what happens.
> Edit: Turned into a 2:38.54 average of 12 and a best 2:32.57 average of 5 =DDD


That must have been a very good 7 solves if you can get your average down 10 seconds.

If your first five CE pairs are slow you should consider doing them with keyhole (4 corners, 4 edges and the last corner and edge any way you like) because the first corner edge pairs can be so far away from each other it is hard finding them at the same time. With keyhole you only have to find 1 piece at a time and you will not waste moves at all. You should give it a try (only for the first CE pairs though, not for all)


----------



## TMOY (Oct 2, 2008)

On megaminx, for the first 5 pairs after the star I use a first edges then corners method, I think it's faster than the converse. Except of course when a pair is easy to build, or when the corner is already in place.
Don't try this on the cube, though, it works only on the dodecahedron.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't see a reason for "edges-keyhole" to be faster than "corners-keyhole". Could you explain why you think that's faster?

And of course I agree that if there is an easy pair you shouldn't hesitate to build it. A big part of "big cubes solving" is taking advantage of the "lucky" cases, especially while you still have a lot of freedom to maneuver


----------



## TMOY (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm not using keyhole at all. Putting a corner in place when the edge is already there takes on average something like 7 moves, which is more than with keyhole, but conversely you can sometimes put two of them in place with only one alg. And you can start searching for the edges (which are more difficult to spot than the corners) during preinspection, which saves a little time.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 2, 2008)

I understand now. So your process is:
1) Plan the cross/star during inspection
2) Find some extra F2L-edges during inspection
3) Do the cross/star
4) Do the F2L-edges
5) Do 2 F2L-corners at a time

It is interesting that for step 5 you already use algorithms while there is still so much freedom on the puzzle. It might be an ok method, but I don't like that idea


----------



## TMOY (Oct 2, 2008)

That's it, except that I don't always do 2 corners at a time, only when they are not too far away from each other (and also that I sometimes start putting F2L edges in place before finishing the star, or corners before finishing edges, or some other weird things, depends on the position).
I developed that method when I was still a beginner at megaminx, because I really sucked at F2L pairing and I had no clue about keyhole (I am a corners firster on the cube, which is of no help at all for megaminx, I had to learn it really from scratch - and yes, I'm using a keyhole technique on the cube to put edges in place, but it simply didn' occur to me that I could do the same for F2L pairs...)


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 3, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > *Megaminx:* 2:49.36 (2:25.03) 2:43.42 (3:00.83) 2:52.59 = *2:48.46*
> ...


Yeah, several were sub 2:30, it was a good day 
That's similar to what I try to do. If I notice an edge that's not in the CE pair I'm working with, I take a second to put it at least in the face above the slot where it needs to go. Finding corners for the first face is quite easy for me, edges are hard (damn chinaminx)
I'll try that later today though, thanks!


----------



## Statical (Oct 3, 2008)

3x3: 18.85, (16.32), 18.09, 18.02, (19.98) Avrg = 18.25
Good for me


----------



## philkt731 (Oct 3, 2008)

2: 3.81 2.86 3.38 3.81 3.88 = 3.67 hopefully NAR back tmr, maybe more


----------



## ShadenSmith (Oct 4, 2008)

4x4x4 BLD: DNF (19:30.73), DNF (18:10.89)
On the second one, I know that I messed up with a setup move during edges. In result only the centers were correct. I'm positive that it would have been successful, but I messed up and the side slipped, resulting in an R3 instead of R2


----------



## pjk (Oct 5, 2008)

Patrick Kelly
*2x2:* (7.09) (5.08) 5.83 6.78 6.21 =>Avg: 6.27
Pretty bad. Could have been a good second better.
*3x3:* 14.95 14.91 (18.54) (13.60) 15.56 => Avg: 15.14
I finally had a little time to cube. I'm happy with this avg.
*4x4:* (1:07.89) 1:18.72 (1:23.52) 1:13.51 1:14.99 =>Avg: 1:15.74
Really bad. First solves of the day, loaded with parities, bad lookahead, bad 3x3 stages.


----------



## FU (Oct 5, 2008)

*2x2x2:* (5.75) 5.02 5.17 (4.83) 5.45 -> 5.21
consistent

*3x3x3:* (13.14) (23.55) 13.53 13.97 17.31 -> 14.93
popped on the second, knew the last solve would suck right from preinspection.

*3x3x3_OH:* 27.06 (24.22) 27.86 28.91 (41.45) -> 27.94
bad...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 5, 2008)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 13.72, 8.28, 11.09, 12.22, 10.34 = *11.22*
*3x3x3:* 27.92, 29.80, 32.09, 31.77, 28.78 = *30.12*
Comment: I would be upset about this, but the day after this I had my best ever averages of 5, 10, and 100. So it’s okay that I had a bad day here.
*4x4x4:* 1:56.92 (P), 1:49.89 (O), 1:42.81, 2:09.33 (OP), 1:50.59 = *1:52.47*
*5x5x5:* 3:09.01, 3:13.97, 3:11.14, 2:56.04, 2:54.79 = *3:05.40*
Comment: Just horrible!
*6x6x6:* 6:26.83 (P), 6:28.84 (OP), 6:17.65 (O), 6:58.08, 6:03.84 (P) = *6:24.44*
*7x7x7:* 9:02.52, 9:29.88, 10:11.14 (POP), 9:41.91, 9:52.15 = *9:41.31*
Comment: On the third one, a pair of wings and an oblique popped out. I never had a pop like that before this one.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 53.94, DNF (42.16), 57.08 = *53.94*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF (2:34.93), 3:17.84, 2:39.47 = *2:39.47*
Comment: Bad week for little cubes BLD.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 12:23.07 (7:12), 12:24.43 (5:31), 17:40.99 (4:31) = *12:23.07*
Comment: I don’t know why, but lately I just can’t do well on 4x4x4 BLD. Each time it’s something different, but the last few weeks I just can’t seem to get sub-10. On the first one this week, I got the memorization wrong on the edges and had to go back and rememorize them all a second time. The second one was just very slow execution. On the third one, I memorized quickly, but had a very bad memory failure that must have taken me 7 or 8 minutes just to recall. At least I still got them all!
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (18:51.46, 10:17), 20:10.71 (9:55), DNF (23:20.56, 14:15) = *20:10.71*
Comment: First one was right until I messed up the T perm at the end. Second one is the one I posted the video of a couple of days ago. Third one was off by 3 + centers.
*6x6x6 BLD:* 50:15.94 (22:53), DNS, DNS = *50:15.94*
Comment: This is the one I posted the video of a couple of days ago.
*7x7x7 BLD:* DNF (1:17:02.51, 32:00), DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Sorry, I can't post a video yet - DNF. I was doing an inner + center commutator, and when I finished it, I became convinced that I had accidentally moved the outer slice to setup for it, instead of the inner slice. So I undid the commutator and what I thought was the incorrect setup move, and then did the correct setup move, and then redid the commutator. When I got done, I had 4 inner wings, 4 outer wings, 16 obliques, 8 outer X centers, 8 inner X centers, 4 outer + centers, and 6 inner + centers wrong. Exactly what I would have had wrong if I was correct the first time on the setup and messed it up by fixing it (plus the 2 extra + centers, which might have been me messing up the commutator). Just goes to show you should always trust yourself - this might have been a successful solve. One thing I love about really big cubes BLD - there's almost always something special about each one.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *3/3 = 3 points, 13:56.14* (7:50)
Comment: It’s been a busy week this week, so I didn’t have time for a real multi, so this will have to do. Hey, I’m still getting faster!
*3x3x3 OH:* 50.69, 53.00, 50.73, 55.09, 50.20 = *51.47*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:24.06, 2:09.16, 1:45.52, 2:10.03, 2:41.55 = *2:14.42*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 2:05.23, 1:42.62, DNF (1:53.19), 1:48.94, 1:37.92 = *1:52.26*
*2-4 relay:* *2:46.13* (P)
*2-5 relay:* *5:38.06* (O)
*2-6 relay:* *13:00.26* (none, P)
*2-7 relay:* *22:33.58* (none, OP)
*Magic:* 2.34, 3.38, 2.50, 2.19, 2.41 = *2.42*
*Master Magic:* 5.34, 6.52, 4.68, 6.21, 5.65 = *5.73*
*Snake:* Still don’t have one.
*Clock:* 28.50, 29.25, 25.58, 27.33, 24.78 = *27.14*
*MegaMinx:* 3:28.94, 3:41.87, 3:33.95, 3:07.43, 2:58.66 = *3:23.44*
*Pyraminx:* 23.58, 22.08, 37.43, 18.55, 26.90 = *24.19*
*Square-1:* 1:23.33 (P), 1:15.16, 1:19.38 (P), 1:16.83, 1:17.90 (P) = *1:18.04*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *43 moves*
2x2x2: B’ L F2 U’ L2 U
2x2x3: D B D’ B2 D B2
3x cross: D’ R2 D R D’ R’
4th pair: D2 F D2 F’ D’ F D
OLL: L’ F’ D’ F L F’ L’ D L
PLL: R2 D B F’ R2 B’ F D R2
I did this linearly in 7:15. Then after that I found nothing better. 
*4x4x4 Fewest Moves:* *101 moves*
centers: U D' Fw Uw2 B Uw2 F' Uw
R D' Bw2 L2 Bw2 U2 L2 Bw
U Rw' U2 Rw
B2 Dw' B' Dw
Bw D' Bw'
edges: Rw U L U' Rw'
F2 Rw2 F R F' Rw2
Dw R' D R Dw'
B2 Dw B U B' Dw'
B Dw B' D' B Dw2 D R' D' R Dw
3x3x3: B2 D' L2 F D' B
3x3x4: U B' R B F2 U R'
3x cross: F2 D' L' U' L D
4th pair, solves all but corners: U L' U' L U F U F'
Two Niklases to finish: L U' R' U L' U' R
L' U R U' L U R'
Horrible 60-move reduction, but it was the best I could seem to do to get rid of both parities. I suspect I could have come up with some improvement on the Niklases at the end with insertions, but I was out of time (just 3 minutes left when I finished writing it down). Pretty sad on fewest moves this week.


----------



## Mirek (Oct 5, 2008)

FMC:
L' B U' R2 U2 F R' D R F D' F L' F' R' F L' F' R L F L' F L F2 L' D B (28)
Make pre-moves D B before srambling if you prefer. The solve starts
L' B U' R2 U2 (here is why we need the pre-scramble move B) F R' D R F D' F L2 (here is why we need the pre-scramble move D)
solve edges: F'* L F L' F L F2 L' 
solve last 3 corners inserting F L F' R' F L' F' R at *.
append the pre-moves: D B

Later I found an alternative for solving edges and corners as this:
solve edges: D'* F2 D F D' F D F' 
solve last 3 corners: insert D F U F' D' F U' F' at *.


----------



## Dene (Oct 6, 2008)

*2x2x2:* 13.33 7.06 11.84 16.15 12.05 => 12.41

*3x3x3:* 19.84 19.31 19.88 18.46 19.75 => 19.63

*3x3x3_OH:* 39.69 35.59 38.94 33.38 36.97 => 37.17

*3x3x3_feet:* 1:36.68 1:55.75 1:39.25 1:45.11 1:55.63 => 1:46.66
No improvement...

*4x4x4:* 1:14.58 1:36.38 1:07.44 1:10.97 1:31.47 => 1:19.01

*5x5x5:* 1:59.18 2:32.19 2:12.53 2:22.03 2:12.47 => 2:15.68
No good.

*6x6x6:* 4:53.30 5:41.27 4:19.86 4:46.16 4:29.75 => 4:43.07
Almost sub3 reduction... then post-1 3x3x3... (no parity)

*7x7x7:* 6:49.41 6:40.18 6:12.22 5:59.00 6:41.25 => 6:31.22


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 6, 2008)

I should probably get back into this...
2x2x2:
5:	00:07.56
4:	00:08.19	
3:	00:07.88	
2:	00:09.93	
1:	00:10.66 
avg= 8.67
comment: that was alright...

3x3x3:
5:	00:20.32	
4:	00:17.46 
3:	00:19.02	
2:	00:25.15 
1:	00:22.11	
avg= 20.48
comment: B-E-A-UTIFUL compared to the +22 range I have been at all day


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 6, 2008)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3_bld: 1:53.18 1:56.42 DNF
4x4x4_bld: 6:01.23 DNF DNF
5x5x5_bld: 15:50.55 14:23.25 DNF


----------



## rafal (Oct 6, 2008)

*4x4x4 BLD:* 4:41.64 DNS DNS = 4:41.64

I saw Ville’s time and tried to challenge it. This was my first solve after EC.

*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF 11:38 DNS = 11:38

I saw Ville’s time and tried to challenge it. First attempt was pathetic, so I made another. This one was good, but it could have been better – I made some mistakes while solving centers and then I popped during T-perm and spent like 20 seconds fixing the cube and figuring out how to end this permutation.

Of course, I saw Ville’s times in 3x3 bld too, but I didn’t even try to challenge those…  Congrats Ville!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 6, 2008)

These big cube BLD times are simply becoming outrageous! Chris is going to have to nearly match his personal best on 5x5x5 BLD to keep from coming in third this week, and he'll have to get a new personal best to keep from coming in third on 4x4x4 BLD.

And as for me, well, the best I can probably hope for in either is 4th place. Unless Chris doesn't get around to trying 5x5x5 BLD this week.

Very awesome job, Rafal and Ville!!!! Rafal, I'm not sure I ever remember hearing of faster times. Rowe has claimed some sub-5 4x4x4 times, but I've not ever seen specific times for those from him.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow you guys are fast!

Chris


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 7, 2008)

OMG is that 4mins on a 4x4x4 bld+memo?!?! If it is then I stand no chance with a 4x4x4 avg. of normally 2:20:XX >.<


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 7, 2008)

3x3x3:
17.44, (19.21), (14.78), 14.88, 16.84
av.16.39


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 7, 2008)

rafal said:


> *4x4x4 BLD:* 4:41.64 DNS DNS = 4:41.64
> 
> I saw Ville’s time and tried to challenge it. This was my first solve after EC.
> 
> ...



ugh.. You just had to compete when I got a successful 5x5 bld  Yeah, you're still way better than me, but I'm working on those big cubes now, sort of. So watch out!
And nice job at EC


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 7, 2008)

October 25th (omnious music is now projected onto you)
Rafal: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=PoznanOpen2008
Ville: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=TampereOpen2008

Will you guys actually go to these competitions?

And do the big_cubes_blind_Americans have anything planned for http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=DecaturOpen2008 or http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=AustinOpen2008 or anything soon after that?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes, I will. There's only 9 people registered for Tampere Open so far :/


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 7, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> And do the big_cubes_blind_Americans have anything planned for http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=DecaturOpen2008 or http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=AustinOpen2008 or anything soon after that?



Dang big(medium?) cubes blind is getting popular. Yes I will be attending Decatur Open.

Chris


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 7, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Yes, I will. There's only 9 people registered for Tampere Open so far :/


9 people is not enough to make it an official WCA competition! It would be really sad if you would break a WR only to hear that it won't be official 

And I agree with Mike/Chris: 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 are medium_blind and those are getting more and more popular.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 7, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I will. There's only 9 people registered for Tampere Open so far :/
> ...



Yeah I know, it sucks. So... come there! 
Edit: I saw you are going to German Nationals. I hope Anssi can get his cousins to come there


----------



## joey (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes, we are hoping that Anssi can bring a few people, and that Ville's friend (raketooy? heh) will come! So it will be unofficial.

Also hoping that Ville may come to the UK open.


----------



## guusrs (Oct 7, 2008)

3x3x3 FMC: L' F' U F D2 B U' R2 D R' B' R2 D' R' D R2 B F' R' U F' U' F R F U2 (26)
NB. see what's happening with pre-scramble-move U2:
2x2x3: L' F' U F D2 B (6) (!)
F2L minus edge: U' R2 D (9) (!)
Last pair: R' B' R2 D' R' D R2 B (17)
LL: F' R' U F' U' F R F (25)
pre-move undo: U2 (26)

I needed only 20 minutes to find this, but sadly I didn't find anything better during the remaining 40 minutes.
I actually had the feeling the first 6 moves were ok, but my finish wasn't very good.
Can anyone find anything better after move 6, 8 or 9? 

Gus


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 8, 2008)

I will take a look Gus/Guus, but 26 is pretty ok you know  (I tried for a while, but although premove B U2 looks promising I couldn't find a shorter solution than you did)

First, my own results (finally I got an original FMC again. Practising Fridrich made me dumb, I am glad I went back to keyhole for regular 3x3x3)

*2x2x2*: 8.06 *5.33* *8.18* 7.34 5.83 = *7.08*
*3x3x3*: *24.90* 23.03 21.49 *20.25* 22.11 = *22.21*
*4x4x4*: *1:49.40* 1:31.66 1:36.52 1:29.68 *1:29.47* = *1:32.62*
*5x5x5*: *1:57.53* 2:20.30 2:09.84 2:11.25 *2:21.91* = *2:13.80*
*6x6x6*: 5:15.56 5:10.02 *6:38.92* 5:48.47 *5:00.81* = *5:24.68*
*7x7x7*: 8:08.78 *8:45.08* *7:53.59* 8:25.02 7:57.11 = *8:10.30*
*2x2x2_bf:* 1:41.43 *DNF* *1:16.05* = *1:16.05*
*3x3x3_bf*: *DNF* *4:43.59* DNF = *4:43.59*
*3x3x3_mbf*: *1/2* in *20:00.00* (1st one succesfull after about 14 minutes, 2nd one unsuccesfull after 21 minutes)
*3x3x3_oh*: 31.63 57.69 *29.96* *1:11.68* 48.59 = *45.97*
*3x3x3_match*: *1:12.90* *3:53.96* 1:58.55 2:52.58 1:31.34 = *2:07.49*
*3x3x3_fmc*: U' L F' L2 F L' U L2 U' L2 U D F U F' L' U F2 U2 F' D' F U2 F' B U F2 D' B2 = *29*
(Do pre-move U to see what's going on after the 3rd pair)
I used the inverse scramble: L U2 B2 D L' B L' F B L2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 D' F2
2x2x2 minus 1 edge but with 1 extra pair already created: B2 D F2
1 more edge: U' B' *
Tripple X-Cross: D F' (U') L (F U' F') D'. The extra U' saves a pair and this gave a better continuation than D F' (U') L D' (F U' F')
4th pair + edges last layer (this is where the premove helps): U' L2, U L2 U', L, F' L2 F
AUF and undo premove: L' U
Insert the last 3 corners at the * to cancel 3 moves: F U2 F' D F U2 F' D'
*234-Relay*: *2:02.15*
*2345-Relay*: *4:37.43*
*23456-Relay*: *10:13.34*
*234567-Relay*: *17:47.12*
*Magic*: 2.22 *DNF* 3.40 *1.80* 2.11 = *2.58*
*Master Magic*: *8.71* 5.27 6.75 5.21 *4.59* = *5.74*
*Clock*: 20.16 *18.78* *24.90* 20.16 19.11 = *19.81*
*MegaMinx*: 3:34.25 *4:00.15* 3:15.05 3:19.06 *3:13.56* = *3:22.79*
*Square-1*: *44.22* 1:04.41 *1:28.31* 1:14.72 53.21 = *1:04.11*

Good 2x2x2, 3x3x3 and 5x5x5. For 3x3x3_oh and 3x3x3_match I took a lot of risk and got some good solves and some awful solves. MegaMinx was done in horrible light, so I am really ok with it. My 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 solving is getting better, but my cubes are getting bad. I average about 4 pops on 6x6x6 and 3 pops on 7x7x7 during a typical solve.

But.... I am really happy that I broke 2 minutes on 5x5x5. I did it last week with Ton/Rama, but that was an easy scramble by Ton. This one was 1 second faster and not lucky at all.


----------



## Pedro (Oct 8, 2008)

I think I posted about the 5x5 bld DNF, but too lazy to search...

anyway

*4x4x4 bld* = 
DNF, 10:43, DNF (10:41)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 8, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> *5x5x5*: *1:57.53* 2:20.30 2:09.84 2:11.25 *2:21.91* = *2:13.80*



Wow, Arnaud, congratulations on sub-2!!! I'm jealous.

I can't believe you get such good times on 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 with all those pops. I almost never pop, but I'm still about a minute behind you.



Pedro said:


> *4x4x4 bld* =
> DNF, 10:43, DNS yet



Nice job, Pedro! Now I'm 5th place this week.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 8, 2008)

I have gotten pretty fast at fixing the pops. It is actually the lose of focus and flow that is damaging my times the most. I think I would average about 4:45 (2:00 + 0:40 + 1:10 + 0:55) and 6:45 (3:45 + 1:15 + 1:00 + 0:45) if I could manage smooth solves without the pops interfering. (centers, inner-edges, outer-edges, 3x3x3)

The level of competition on this forum is just to high. I get a sub 30 FMC solve and only get 3rd place and Mike gets fifth on medium_blind?


----------



## Dene (Oct 8, 2008)

Your outer edges are really fast compared to mine, that is definitely what is slowing me down (and the 3x3x3 part on the 6x6x6). 
When you pop (6x6x6), is it just one edge, or is it two edges, or the inside piece as well? For me, 90% of pops are two edges and the inside piece as well, making it a real prick to fix.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 8, 2008)

Outer edges are my specialty. Inner edges should be just as fast as outer edges, but I have bad look-ahead.

I have 5 types of pops on 6x6x6
1) Just 1 edge-center (20%)
2) Just 1 edge-center + bigger inner piece (20%)
3) Both edge-centers + bigger inner piece (40%
4) Both edge-centers, a corner-center and both inner pieces (15%)
5) 1/4th of the puzzle exploding because an outer edges pops as well (5%)

Pop 1 (small) is getting less common and pop 4 is getting more common.


----------



## Pedro (Oct 8, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Pedro said:
> 
> 
> > *4x4x4 bld* =
> ...



Could have been faster...I'm still slow on execution...memo was 4:30.
I don't know, I think I just can't "see" stuff pretty fast yet  and my 4x4 is not that good. I mean, others seem much better

oh, I think I'll try the other one today  I want to kind of put some strees to my mind, so I can improve


----------



## Dene (Oct 8, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Outer edges are my specialty. Inner edges should be just as fast as outer edges, but I have bad look-ahead.
> 
> I have 5 types of pops on 6x6x6
> 1) Just 1 edge-center (20%)
> ...



I would say:
1) 20%
2) 5%
3) 70%
4) 5%, but becoming more common.
5) Only happened once!


----------

